# Building an emt bender app and need help



## Dahookher (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey I'm an electrician by trade and decided to learn how to develop phone apps recently. I created an emt bending app for the android. My intentions for it is to help knowledge new apprentices with bending. I am in the prototype phase and would like feed back from people on what they think about the app. I'm going to keep this app free since I'm a believer in free education. Please see attached link for the app download.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_easterbrook_jon.ConduitBending

Features of the app are:

-bender characteristics 
-different types of bends 
-multiplier page 
-tool list
-material list 

And my super prototype feature right now is called "draw pipe run". Eventually I want to be able to drag and drop animated emt into the picture.. I think this feature could help people who aren't that great with picturing their emt run. 

So if anywho has negative or positive feed back give me a hollar. Everything helps..

Thanks for your time


----------

